# vacancies



## dentistspain (Apr 20, 2009)

hi..i'm planning on moving to spain with my husband in the next few weeks but havent found a job as a dentist in spain..near gibraltar..or upto an hrs drive..any ideas!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dentistspain said:


> hi..i'm planning on moving to spain with my husband in the next few weeks but havent found a job as a dentist in spain..near gibraltar..or upto an hrs drive..any ideas!!!



Google "dentists in Costa del sol/Gibraltar" and e-mail them??? 

Jo


----------



## dentistspain (Apr 20, 2009)

jojo said:


> Google "dentists in Costa del sol/Gibraltar" and e-mail them???
> 
> Jo


thank you..i'll give it a try! fingers crossed!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you speak FLUENT Spanish?


----------



## dentistspain (Apr 20, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Do you speak FLUENT Spanish?


i'm sorry but i don't, but will work on my vocab asap..my husband has lived in la linea for two years whilst working in gib, and is planning on moving back next month due t work commitments.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, so your only chance is in expat surgeries and they are few and far between. In fact the best one (Swedish) closed down recently. 

Think about it would you be happy if you went to the dentist in England and the dentist only spoke Spanish and knew the words for tooth and filling. I guess not. 

Anyway as Jojo says email those that there are and good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Think about it would you be happy if you went to the dentist in England and the dentist only spoke Spanish and knew the words for tooth and filling. I guess not.


Hhhhmmm, When I lived in the UK, I coincidentally has a Spanish denist called "jesus" and his english was terrible. I hadnt a clue what he was saying to me or vice versa.. if it wasnt for his big "latino" eyes and his name(??) I dont think I would have gone to see him at all, cos yes you do need to be able to explain and to understand whats happening.... altho he understood only too well when I yelled in pain!! His dental nurse was pretty clueless when he spoke to her too..?? it was a bit like a comedy sketch. I dunno how or why he got thro his job interview???

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As you can imagine those of a less sweet nature than you (=99.9% of the Western World) would have walked out. 

Interesting point though and I will be serious. The UK Health Service has since the 1960s been "supported" by those with a less than total fluency in English. In 1978 I had an Indian doctor whose sole grasp of the English language was "Oh, Goodness Gracious" in an accent straight from an Ealing comedy. Now if I ordered an Onion Bhaji and got Bombay Potato I'd be a bit disappointed but if I complained of an ingrowing toe nail and he started about open-heart surgery I'd be less comfortable. 

Remember that the Spanish Health Service produces more staff than it can absorb through its training programme and "exports" nurses to the UK. When the new hospital opened in Torrevieja in 2005 there were 12,000 applications for 800 jobs. The Spanish will quite simply not put up with anybody with less than fluent Spanish. 

Remember too that the Spanish are very proud of castellano and are openly dismissive of Latin American Spanish in a way that the Brits would never be allowed to be by the PC brigade re Afro-Caribbean English or the English (allegedly!) spoken on the Indian Sub-Continent.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> As you can imagine those of a less sweet nature than you (=99.9% of the Western World) would have walked out.
> 
> Interesting point though and I will be serious. The UK Health Service has since the 1960s been "supported" by those with a less than total fluency in English. In 1978 I had an Indian doctor whose sole grasp of the English language was "Oh, Goodness Gracious" in an accent straight from an Ealing comedy. Now if I ordered an Onion Bhaji and got Bombay Potato I'd be a bit disappointed but if I complained of an ingrowing toe nail and he started about open-heart surgery I'd be less comfortable.
> 
> ...



Of course in the UK the inability to speak the language is no reason NOT to be given a job and can be seen as discrimination. I think spain prefers to look after their own and see things differently. However, if you´re talking about Gibraltar, things maybe different there??????????

Jo xx


----------



## dentistspain (Apr 20, 2009)

thank you steve..i do see your point, but its just a situation i have been put into as my husband has work in gib, i'm not totally sure what to do..but jo made a valid point..maybe try gib itself..but if i remember when i was engaged to my husband and he was working out there, there wasn't a lot of opportunites then, which is why he came over to the uk. but unfortunately..or maybe fortunately he hates it in the uk and wants to settle back in spain/gib!

and thank you jo for your support..i did follow through the link you recommended and have earmarked a few surgeries to ring


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Os deseo mucha suerte


----------



## dentistspain (Apr 20, 2009)

muchas gracias..thank you steve!


----------

